# HLA Snow Wing 4200W 10-16



## GW_ (Dec 31, 2016)

-Comes with Undercarriage Tractor Mount, these can be easily modified to fit your tractor or Loader.
-Change in schedule plans so we don't need it
-$7500 obo
-Currently in Rochester NY
-Can be delivered if needed
-2011
-Did fit 6030 New Holland, then lengthened and a custom front plate was bolted on for a JD 5100 I believe. If you have a welder it'd take 30min to change it to fit any tractor. You're just changing length and/or front bolt pattern.



Comes with Undercarriage Tractor Mount, these can be easily modified to fit your tractor or Loader.


----------

